# She's Got a Big Trout, AGAIN!!! with Capt. Dustin Lee



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

What a day! Today I had Dewayne and his wife, Tammy, fishing with me and we had a blast. It was another beautiful day out on the bay in Matagorda. The bite started a little slow this morning but got better as the day went on. Our first stop produced 6 trout with Tammy catching the biggest at 22 inches. Moved on to the 2nd spot and only picked up 1 trout and a few throw back reds. Then the 3rd stop is where it was at. Tammy put a whooping on Dewayne and I. :spineyes: She was hooked up everytime I looked over at her. I heard Dewayne say, "She's got a big trout, AGAIN!" LOL Then another, then another, and then 2 keeper reds. Man, she put it on us. :dance: The big trout took the lure deep and was not going to make it so we ended up keeping her. Folks, I do all I can do to release those big girls but there are a few that just are not going to make it. All of the fish came off of plastics in the darker colors and with a few coming off of Corky's. The big ones Tammy caught where not on Corky's today.:headknock The fish are still holding over mud and scattered shell. Still got a few days open during the week during Feb. so give me a call or Pm me. Not sure what all days Capt. Hollis has but he has a few openings as well. We will be glad to get you hooked up in Matagorda on some of these fish. Take Care.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Good GOD! those are some hogs!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Be sure to tip your waitress and bartenders, good night!!!

Sorry, but those are some nice fish.

Do you think this front is going to mess things up for a few days?


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

fwoodwader said:


> Be sure to tip your waitress and bartenders, good night!!!
> 
> Sorry, but those are some nice fish.
> 
> Do you think this front is going to mess things up for a few days?


I do think the front is going to put a hurt on things for a few days due to the high pressure.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice Catch!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow...

Looks like she had y'alls number today for sure!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

How deep was the water you guys and gals were in?


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

fwoodwader said:


> How deep was the water you guys and gals were in?


Today they were in knee to hip deep. Yesterday they was in hip to chest deep.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice catch!


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

Great Fish Dustin ! WTG.. Stay on um man !


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

wow, hope you wrote down those conditions in your ledger. Thats one to write home about. Good work.


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Way to go Capt. those are some nice fish.........


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice catch!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

very nice, that kind of trip will keep u busy with clients!! Great job!


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Good Show!*

Looks like she had a blast. Dustin your Pm Box Overfloweth!

Marc


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow, nice catch!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Hammered em! WTG!


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Great Catch !!!!!!!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

what a great run!


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

How big did that trout go? Nice fish.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

way to go my bro, wished I was out there with ya man!:bounce:


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats the largest 22" ive seen. Nice fish. I need find out how to make my fish look bigger in photos.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

HUM ? 
A woman in camo, hold a stringer of big fish, that she caught wading?
" I LOVE HER"
Great job!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Way to put you clients on quality fish, Congrats


----------



## Huntingrdr (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

TatterTot said:


> Thats the largest 22" ive seen. Nice fish. I need find out how to make my fish look bigger in photos.


That's funny. If you think that trout is 22 inches , then look at the reds in the pic of Dewayne and Tammy, they are 21 inches if that helps with how long those trout are. :biggrin:

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

looks more like 24 - 26 than 22. wow what a great haul. wayto go. as always putting the customer on great fish.

poc-ed


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Very Nice Capt. Lee!!:biggrin:


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome fish :work:

Can't wait for our trip on the 21st of Feb.

Man I'm PUMPED


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Why are you bustin his ba%^s ? He did well, and ya still want to be a smart a$s! No need for jealousy here, a way to go is good enough man!:headknock


TatterTot said:


> Thats the largest 22" ive seen. Nice fish. I need find out how to make my fish look bigger in photos.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

man stay on catfching fish..nice pics and report..WTG


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice, very nice!


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

*Long Wait*

I can't wait to get my chance at one of them big ones! My PB is only 24", but my goal is to hit a 30"! Beautiful fish!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

cokemanjimbo said:


> I can't wait to get my chance at one of them big ones! My PB is only 24", but my goal is to hit a 30"! Beautiful fish!


I wish you the best that you get one of those big trout.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks


----------



## bigjohn1704 (Oct 9, 2007)

man capt. nice fatty's. waiting on wed. is driving me crazy!!!!!:headknock


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

bigjohn1704 said:


> man capt. nice fatty's. waiting on wed. is driving me crazy!!!!!:headknock


Hope to get you on a few John. Also hope the weather is good.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Why are you bustin his ba%^s ? He did well, and ya still want to be a smart a$s! No need for jealousy here, a way to go is good enough man!:headknock


Totally forgot @ this thread till a friend of mine said some body was busting my bllz about it . Chill out "capt" I sincerely was being honest about what I said. Read my quote nothing smart azzz about it. I read the original thread as 22" was trhe lrgest trout and assumed the one in the pic was it. I was merely complimenting her on her trout and the pic was awsome and was looking for hints on how to photo my 19"-22" trout better. Belive me if I want to be a smart *** I will. Carry on.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

TatterTot said:


> Totally forgot @ this thread till a friend of mine said some body was busting my bllz about it . Chill out "capt" I sincerely was being honest about what I said. Read my quote nothing smart azzz about it. I read the original thread as 22" was trhe lrgest trout and assumed the one in the pic was it. I was merely complimenting her on her trout and the pic was awsome and was looking for hints on how to photo my 19"-22" trout better. Belive me if I want to be a smart *** I will. Carry on.


OOOPS, sorry about that. The biggest was just over 27 inches. I did not mean to put 22 inches being the biggest. You was right, that would have been a big trout for 22 inches. LOL It was not 22 but just over 27.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Good job Dustin!


----------



## bigjohn1704 (Oct 9, 2007)

hey capt. same time, and also I sent an e-mail. what is the color of choice these days!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

bigjohn1704 said:


> hey capt. same time, and also I sent an e-mail. what is the color of choice these days!


bigjohn1704, yes sir same time and I emailed ya back. I will give you a call this afternoon on the game plan. Looking forward to it.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------

